# What Generator For Running Only Carrier A/c On 2007 21rs?



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

Need to pick some peoples brains on the best scenario for running my A/C when we are stopped to keep the dogs cool on longer road trips. I would like the Honda series if possible. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

You will need a 3000 if you get the honda. I have two 2000's and run them parallel and have tried to run the a/c with one and it won't do it. That being said, they have been as reliable as you would expect a honda to be. If looking at the 3000, I would also price the kipor. They have great reviews and usually cost a little less than honda (although the local dealer has increased their price to rival that of a honda).

Good luck with it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The price of the Kipors have gone up to the point where if it had been as much when I bought mine as they are now I would have gotten the Honda. I got the Kipor for 1200 when the Honda was selling for 1800. Now the Kipors are up to 1700, so not as much of a bargain.

Now back to the OP. You have two problems not just keeping the dogs cool but where to mount the generator while towing. There are a couple of options but we need you to add a little information for us. Do you want an installed generator or still keep portable? Are you looking for function or price (sometimes you can get both but not always).


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I have used my Honda 2000 from time to time to run the AC. BUT, you must turn off the convertor/charger and the water heater 110. This has worked fine for me but might not for others!

Walter


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

hyewalt34 said:


> I have used my Honda 2000 from time to time to run the AC. BUT, you must turn off the convertor/charger and the water heater 110. This has worked fine for me but might not for others!
> 
> Walter


That is good to know... I tried without the h2o heater with no luck (did't think about the converter)...


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just saw the Kipor for $1,155 plus shipping on Ebay (new). I have one and have had no problems with it. It is heavy to put in the back of the truck at 135 lbs. empty. If I were to do it again I might go with 2 Honda 2000's.

Geoff


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

Great input as always.

Plan on towing with it in the truck and pulling it out when needed to use it. What have others done?

Also, is the Kipor as quiet as the Hondas?

Thanks, and keep the ideas flowwing.


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

FLA_Airboat said:


> Great input as always.
> 
> Plan on towing with it in the truck and pulling it out when needed to use it. What have others done?
> 
> ...


The Yamaha 2800 is 68 LBS, quiet (not as quiet as the honda but very good) and it will run the AC with no problem. Best of all is the price, I got mine delivered from wisesales.com for $1130. (I think they are around $1200. now)Its an inverter style with an eco throtle so it just sips gas, easy to start and maintain. Its a Yamaha so it rivels Honda in quality and reliability and there are dealers everywhere if you need service or parts. I have had mine for a year now and i'm really happy with it..


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

The Yamaha sounds really nice. I don't think they were making it when I bought my Honda 2000.

Walter


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

I was just looking at the web site again, the new Yamaha 2400 surges up to 3000 watts and they claim it will start a 13500 BTU A/C unit with no problem. Its as quiet at the Honda, has an inverter, DC battery charging, etc. weighs 70 LBS and is only $1099. that seams like a perfect choice, I wish they had that when I bought mine.....


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

ziggler said:


> I was just looking at the web site again, the new Yamaha 2400 surges up to 3000 watts and they claim it will start a 13500 BTU A/C unit with no problem. Its as quiet at the Honda, has an inverter, DC battery charging, etc. weighs 70 LBS and is only $1099. that seams like a perfect choice, I wish they had that when I bought mine.....


Worth looking into. Thanks!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Me too.

Walter


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

This looks interesting...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Remember guys he has an Excursion. Can't run any generator in the back of the TV.

Good to hear about the Kipor price being back down. It is also very much worth a look at that price.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I purchased a Kipor back three years ago. We dry camp about two-three times/year and it had worked flawlessly until the transition to the 10% ethanol fuel clogged up the carb and I had to work at it quite a while to clean it out. 
When I made the decision to go with the 3000 I ran a meter on the TT to see what I needed for "just AC". The AC had a surge of 17.3 amps or just below 2000 watts, and settles down to about 13 amps after the surge.

If I had to do it over......................I would buy Honda. EVERYONE is willing to fix them IF you ever have a problem.

MK


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We looked at both Honda and Kipor at a RV show, and were also told that Honda can be repaired by any Honda dealer, but Kipor is a lot more difficult to find a repair facility.

That convinced us and we went with Honda.

Fortunately found a 2000i on ebay for 885 including shipping. We bit, and are planning to use it next week.


----------



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

I have the Yamaha EF2400is and it had no problem last year at 6000ft running the A/C on my 25rss, just make sure everything is off before starting the A/C. Once the A/C is going then you can run other items. Very quiet and like the Honda's very easy to get parts and service.

Todd


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

We initially bought a Yamaha 2400i, but just couldn't get it to start the A/C. The specs are right on the edge and it just couldn't sustain the startup of the compressor. If you aren't going to be moving it around much and the 2400i works for you I would go for it, but buy it from some place that will take it back.

The 2400i is a boat anchor even though it is 75 pounds, it amazingly awkward to carry. We eventually got a Yamaha 3000i. It's a boat anchor with wheels. So although it weighs twice as much, I end up carrying it less and pushing it around. My wife likes the key start too.

I would buy a pairs of Honda 2000i if I did it over again.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

I love my pair of Honda 2000's; they're each light enough to carry, and I sometimes use one alone to run power tools up at the barn. We've also used them during power outages: one to run the fridge, one to run the TV, or whatever. they're very quiet, and don't use much gas on the "eco" mode.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

FLA_Airboat said:


> Need to pick some peoples brains on the best scenario for running my A/C when we are stopped to keep the dogs cool on longer road trips. I would like the Honda series if possible. Any ideas? Thanks!


As my signature indicates, we use a Kipor 3000ti (since rebadged to a Kipor IG2600) with our 21rs.

It runs the A/C (without using the microwave or hairdryer at the same time) and it keeps the dual 6v batteries charged on those long dry camps like a champ. It weighs about 72 pounds and is not difficult or oddly shaped so carrying it around and putting in the OB or back of our SUV is easy enough.

We've had it over 2 years now without any mechanical issues. I purchased a warranty from the company that sold it to us that extends the 2 year warranty by another 2 years (with S&H included to the Canadian Kipor repair facility).

Fortunately (knock on wood), the gen set has been golden.

One confident vote for Kipor if you are still looking around for a reliable unit that is much more affordable than Honda or Yamaha (which we also extensively researched).

p.s.

The decible levels on similar sized Yamaha and Honda gen sets were nearly indentical to the Kipor.

Helpful links:

KIPOR = http://www.kipor.com/prouducts_detail.asp?info_id=152


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Kipor, Quite as a Honda, runs the the AC even at 6000', Weighs only 65 lbs, cost me $900 to my door, runs, runs and runs. During a bad storm last Jan. we lost power, the Kipor ran my furnace, 2 TV's a 46" Plasma, 26" CTR, DVR, 5 lamps, freezer, refrigerator, XBox 360, computer WIFI hub cable modem. The gen never complained once we were warm, entertained, ate well just like there was no storm at all. Love my Kipor!


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Found this on Amazon.com.Generator


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

outdrs1 said:


> Found this on Amazon.com.Generator


Nice find but its NON-CARB compliant.

That could be an issue for some.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Love my Yamaha 2400i....looked and looked, visited dealers, and for the money it seemed to be a no brainer. Works my AC no prob on the 25RSS!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

VVRRRMM said:


> Love my Yamaha 2400i....looked and looked, visited dealers, and for the money it seemed to be a no brainer. Works my AC no prob on the 25RSS!


Have you tried running the a/c with your Yamaha over 6000 ft?
Our Honda 3000 is not real happy around 6500 to 7000 ft but will still 
run the air. I'm curious if a 2400 will.


----------



## snowtakampers (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a Yamaha EF3000iSEB. Runs everything no need to power off anything to start the A/C. Its very quiet, inverter technology so its safe on electronics, and the boost gives you 25 max amps. Best of all it runs the A/C all night on a tank of gas. I call it my blue buddy. ( The color is Yamaha blue. ) It fits through the left side door on a 25 RSS. Its a bit heavy at 151 lbs, but it does anything I ask it to do. If only I could get it to pull my trailer.


----------



## jaystermeister1 (Apr 18, 2007)

TDaniels said:


> I have the Yamaha EF2400is and it had no problem last year at 6000ft running the A/C on my 25rss, just make sure everything is off before starting the A/C. Once the A/C is going then you can run other items. Very quiet and like the Honda's very easy to get parts and service.
> 
> Todd


Thanks for the inputs from all the Yamaha ef2400is owners on this tread. It made my decision easier as I wanted one that would work for everything as well. I just purchased mine and used mine over the weekend and I would have to say that it has done everything they said it would including starting up my AC. Like Todd said you just have to shut everything down and get the AC running first and then turn everything back on. Once it kicks the compresser on and the generator ramps up for 5-10 seconds it will go back to eco mode and then run other things.

I tried it on my friends 5th wheel with the 15k AC and it will not start it though even with everything off. Then I tried my other friends travel trailer which has a dometic brand AC which was 13.5 and it started his without even having to shut anything off. Over all I used it to charge his trailer, my trailer, boat, and general use such as microwave, coffee and have been pretty impressed.

My friend with the 5th wheel has 2 honda 2000's to run his rig and even his opinion was the Yamaha was a little bit quiter than just 1 of his honda running at eco mode. Sitting in the middle of the 2 generators we both thought the Yamaha was definitely more quite at the same loads. We both started out with the champion generators and I would have to say the champion is the best unit for the money. It will run everything from your AC to microwave just not at the same time. The only downfall to it is it is 68 decibels and does not have eco mode to make it quite when not at full load. Plus it was too heavy for me to carry by myself. But if you don't want to spend the extra money for a higher end generator, it is the best generator for the non-inverter style gennys out there in my opinion.

I hope I didn't offend any body as these are just my opinions and experience with the different types of generators out there that I have had the chance to use. Just get one that you can afford and suites your needs. I know this topic has always generated a lot of questions and controversy and I hope this will help anybody in the market for a new generator.

By the way I own 2005 28 rsds and I live in Colorado but used these generators in Nebraska where I do most of my summer camping so depending on the elevations where you live it may or may not work for you, so don't shoot me if it doesn't work for you. I bought mine at a Yamaha dealer and they said if it didn't work then they would exchange it for a 3000is.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

No offense taken at all








It's always nice to hear about a great comparable alternative to the more expensive Honda 2000.
If we didn't already have one, we would have checked out your model for sure!
I'm glad the Yamaha worked out for you...you must be really pleased!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I have one Honda EU2000i and it will not run the AC even with everything else turned off. A friend has the Kipor 3000 watt generator and it runs the AC just fine and is pretty quiet. Since I've already got one generator I'll probably get another one and the parallel kit.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I bought 2 eu2000i and a par kit. I now have 4000watts if needed. I paid $2053 out the door here in va. After a few more hours on them I will put Amsoil 10w30 in them. They should last forever. I love my honda's.







Also I think honda still gives you till jan 2010 to pay it off.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would go for a propane generator. duropower has a 3500watt electric start propane generator for $599 and is only 60dBA.

We all already carry 60lbs of propane, and this way you do not need to carry gasoline. It is the same quietness as the honda or the others.

weights in at 120lbs, basically the same as a honda 3000eu.


----------

